# Is there a way to change the keyboard mapping in loader(8)?



## tobia (Aug 28, 2015)

Hello

I'm a Dvorak keyboard user and I currently use a blank keyboard. I have set the Dvorak keyboard map in rc.conf, but I haven't found a way to set it in loader.conf

Is loader(8) hardcoded to Qwerty US? I ask because I'm having trouble typing the GELI Passphrase and experimenting with boot options, not to mention using the recovery shell to fix things when the system can't boot properly, so before I procure a second keyboard just for that, I thought maybe I overlooked some option.

Do Azerty, Qzerty, and other international keyboard users just learn (or guess) the Qwerty US layout, in order to use the bootloader, GELI passphrase, and recovery shell?


----------



## kpa (Aug 28, 2015)

Loader has to do with what the BIOS offers because it's run as real mode x86 code and adding support for different keyboard layouts hasn't been a priority apparently.


----------

